# The Gramophone Forum.



## Mongoose

I have been told by Charlotte Smith,who was moderator of the Gramophone Forum,that the forum is no more,since it has been prone to hackers in recent years.
I used to post on this site,and was always suprised by the anger which many folk produced when writing about classical music! Some of the contributors were not my cup of tea at all,and there seemed to be a few who seemed only too happy to want their views regarded as gospel. Why does music produce this sort of thing?
Mongoose.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Gramophone*

I think I once looked at that Forum but was lucky enough to find this one which suited my tastes. I subscribe to the following Magazines:

Gramophone
BBC Music
Classical Guitar
Listen (A new American Magazine) http://www.listenmusicmag.com/listen.html
$14.85 per year.

I am sure there are heated and strong opinions even here and of course we all have our views. I opt for the position that I am here to learn and have fun. And maybe your (Talk Classical Members) insight with help me discover something new.

I am just thankful classical music is still around and CD's are being produced not to mention marvelous artists that perform them.


----------



## haydnguy

I subscribe to Fanfare and to Listen also.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I tihnk that the Gramphone Forum was, even in the best of times, always on the short-list of the most _user-unfriendly_ forums- not just on Classical Music, but on any topic!

Still, for those who became regulars and developed interactions there, I'm sure the loss is felt. Hopefully, in time, users who were mutually respectful will find better places, like- well... _this_ one!


----------



## Guest

I tried it out about 4-5 years ago but although the members were quite knowledgeable it did not have enough (members) to make it interesting


----------



## Rasa

Andante said:


> I tried it out about 4-5 years ago but although the members were quite knowledgeable it did not have enough (members) to make it interesting


And here it's the other way round


----------

